# 3m Perfect-It Show Car Paste



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I mean the paste wax in the picture above. I see this wax sold at ~$9-10 on some Chinese/HK sites and I'm highly suspicious about them being fake.

Anybody tried these East oriented cans? Is it genuine?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I paid a lot more for mine, but I have seen it for around £15 uk , it's a good product though and will please many camps


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I also have a tin of this from the US and the photos on the Chinese site seems to be the identical tin. It is always copy-able of course, but there are a few positive reviews too. Could it be a defected batch?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I've not tried the can you refer to I'm afraid, but the can I have sourced in the UK smells similar to Pinnacle Souveran wax, sort of a creamy pina collada smell so would be interesting to know what this other batch smells of...

3M wax I have is very decent - easy to use, lasts a decent time as well


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I have seen them as well and I think I will give it a try. I think I saw them at focalprice.com for like $10? Wich site did you see have it in stock?

The wax is, imho, very good; easy to use and is a great beader.

EDIT:

http://www.focalprice.com/ERO86B/3M_39526_Perfectit_Show_Ultra_High_Gloss_Black.html

i´ll think I will give it a try.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I found it cheaper in buyincoins.

Here's the link : http://www.buyincoins.com/details/3m-39526-perfect-it-show-car-paste-wax-ultra-high-gloss-product-3579.html

Ordered one myself


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Kokopelli said:


> I found it cheaper in buyincoins.
> 
> Here's the link : http://www.buyincoins.com/details/3m-39526-perfect-it-show-car-paste-wax-ultra-high-gloss-product-3579.html
> 
> Ordered one myself


Fast shipping?


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

It's my first wax from there. They usually ship fast but I don't know how long it will take to pour a custom tin  
I added another $1.90 for registered delivery. They even put a photo of your package as a proof of dispatch.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

It's fake IMO










Shame really, as I was about to order one. At that price + free shipping would have been great


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Seeing this thread reminded me that i've got a tin of this which I haven't got around to trying yet. Bought it from Motorgeek a couple of years ago so I think I'll have to give this a try some time.

Anyway here's a couple of pics of the tin to compare with the one you have bought it looks the same but the inside of the tin seems to be a different colour?



















As DaveKG said it does have a pleasant smell


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I also have one from a respectable seller in the USA. I'll try to make a side by side comparison, though I don't think I have the patience to test their durabilities, maybe how they apply or bead. Lets wait a couple of weeks to see.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

how can it be flammable?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

The 3M marine wax is "very" similar and readily available from yours truly! 

Alex


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I remember using it on my Bro's Sirocco and my own car



















and a beading video


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

It is dispatched already. Strangely quick


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

And I found this discussion. Probably there is something other than 3m in it but people say it works well.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Tell us how it performe


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Kokopelli said:


> And I found this discussion. Probably there is something other than 3m in it but people say it works well.


If it does a decent job you might have got yourself a bargain

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## k1+ (Oct 3, 2009)

3M 39526 is a decent paste and it costs about $30/ unit in SG. Retail online @ $10+/ unit is quite a bargain. Very easy to use product.:thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Is seems to be somewhat different wax sold at this price but people say it isn't garbage either. Maybe the cans are original with typos those are returned of sent for discard and filled by another binned 3m batch or another generic Chinese wax. 

A bargain it is at this price. So is a Simoniz Original Paste I just ordered at £5 directly from the UK.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Keep us posted with the results of this wax. After reading on autogeek that it is better than M26 I might give it a try at 10$/tin. Even if it's not 3M still sounds like a very good wax.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

It is said to be a fake item. I bought mine from buyincoins and it was even cheaper.


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

The Chinese jobbies are fake as far as i'm aware.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Ah, of course. I bought it knowing that. It may not be totally rubbish though


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

byepast said:


> I have bought one from Focalprice, but who can tell me how to know it is fake one or genuine
> http://www.focalprice.com/ERO86B/3M_39526_Perfectit_Show_Ultra_High_Gloss_Black.html


its fake if you read the top of the tin there is a spelling mistake


----------



## black_largo (Feb 5, 2011)

I also ordered some of this wax,got mine for £5, but still awaiting delivery  any else used it and got pics?


----------



## black_largo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi all,got my hk tin of this 3m today, yes its got 2 spelling mistakes but the contents will prove other wise! 
First thiing that caught me was the pleasent smell it emits whilst applying,
2nd was how easy it is to apply, a little goes a long way,
3rd,how slick it feels between the fingers
4th, buffing off wasn't as bad as I thought,
5th, finish it leaves is in very high class of its own!very slick almost wet paint look  Will post a pic tomorrow,
Overall extreamly happy & for £5.80 it is a steal! And should not be over looked!
Hopes this helps


----------

